# Link to that Canadian Army blog?



## InfantryWannabee (4 Jul 2005)

I remember a while ago someone posted a link to the blog of a guy currently serving in the forces. It was quite funny, and I was wondering if anyone has a link to it? And before you tell me to, I've already done a search.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Jul 2005)

Try this thread, found on a search of "blog bmq":

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26445.0.html


----------



## InfantryWannabee (4 Jul 2005)

Thanks!


----------

